
The We Company reportedly will put its public offering on hold - smallgovt
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/16/the-we-company-reportedly-will-put-its-public-offering-on-hold/
======
alfredxing
The article title states "reportedly"; this is not official. Can the title
here be changed to reflect that?

------
csel
Next Softbank is going to sue the hell out of Neumann for the $700MM and more
for misrepresenting in many levels. Definitely does not look good for WeWork.
One huge class action lawsuit and WeWork will heads towards Chapter 11.

------
matthoiland
I wonder how much of this is due to Scott Galloway. He's been brutal on We
Company and Adam Neumann for weeks now.

